# electric yellow



## cichlidfiend (Jan 28, 2011)

which species of cichlids will go well with the electric yellow cichlid...*c/p*


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Due to temperament, they should only be housed with other African Cichlids. I have found the blue colored Mbuna Demosoni (Demasoni ?) to be good tank mates, with similar attitude, and the color contrast between yellow and blue is a lot like looking at a salt water tank.

Think about using stacks of red lava rock as a background, and this red-yellow-blue color contrast will be even more striking.

You can more safely stack the lava rock by drilling holes in it with a masonry drill bit, and using clear or colored stiff plastic rods or tubing as pegs, about 1.25 to 1.5 inches deep into each rock (so, pegs would be 2.25 to 2.75 inches long). Put one hole in the top and the bottom of each rock, near the middle, and you will be able to re-arrange the stack(s) more easily to change the look once in a while.

The pegs should be the same diameter as the holes, and the holes should be minimum of 5/16 to 3/8 diameter.


----------

